# Outside storage compartment?



## wldlfnutz (Apr 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone else out there has had a problem with the outside storage compartment(with the slide out drawer) not holding the rain out? I have taken my 28BHS out a half dozen times and every time it rains the compartment is wet. I have had it back for a few minor repairs and they told me it had been fixed,but still taking in water. What have you found to be the cause if you have experienced it? Any info would help. I have alos thought about letting someone small get inside (after the drawer is removed) and turning a hose on it. Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All my outside compartments leaked a little before the dealer replaced the gaskets. I also drilled holes in the bottom of the doors to drain water from them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do your doors have weep holes drilled in them? My 04 had them, but if yours don't you may want drill them or have your dealer do it for you.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My 2003 only had one door with the weep holes...it was the bike door. I am assuming the service dept. did it during one of my LEAKING FIXES, and the factory didn't put them there in 02-03.

Very easy to drill yourself.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You can also try taking the latch and twicking it a little so you have a snug fit on the gasket. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

wldlfnutz,

My 28BHS has weep holes in bottom of doors. I did notice the gasket material holds water days after it rained, I wonder if it is the foam type and not a rubber type. Will have to double check. Make sure the key latch is locked, otherwise that side of the compartment door is loose and not touching the gasket, maybe this is where yours is leaking.
As Kirk said, you can bend the latch to make it draw in a little tighter. Just don't reef on it and break something.

Good luck, I am going to go double check mine tonight.

Kevin


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I had this problem on my 2004 28rss and had the dealer take a look at it. I had no weep holes. I was told there was a service advisory from Keystone on the weep holes. They installed new gaskets and drilled the weep holes and I have not had a problem since.

Good Luck


----------

